# Google+ will shut down earlier than announced due to another API bug and possible data leak



## AsPika2219 (Dec 10, 2018)

RIP.... Google+


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank God I never signed up for google +...Did anyone even really use it?


----------



## DKB (Dec 11, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> Thank God I never signed up for google +...Did anyone even really use it?



Yeah. About 5.


----------



## KyleHyde (Dec 11, 2018)

I only used it a handful of times. Shortly after that, everyone I knew at the time just forgot it was a thing and stopped using it for good. I wouldn't be surprised if another bug was found before the new end date arrives.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Dec 11, 2018)

DKB said:


> Yeah. About 5.


4 were staff 1 was a Russian bot


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 11, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> Thank God I never signed up for google +...Did anyone even really use it?


Aside from a few dedicated communities, well, not many did. Breaches like this however are still pretty serious due to, you guessed it, Google trying to force Plus however they could (also remember when they've tried to make people use their real names?)


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 11, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> Thank God I never signed up for google +...Did anyone even really use it?


Yes, the groups are pretty well done, and suprisingly popular for the most unsurprising subjects (computers and phones; especially android roms)

(fun fact: I never was banned for any time from Miiverse despite some rather egregious posts, but people getting reported on G+ yaoi groups were the norm)

Of course, with the forced integration at various times of YT, Picasa and Google Play betas, I bet a truckload of people "accidentally" used it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2018)

good riddance it's annoying having this on youtube


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sometimes I wish we could go back 10 years were the internet was still useful,but not to the extent that your whole life information was just waiting to get hacked away. Not a fan of the current technological climate.


----------



## nando (Dec 11, 2018)

oh no. my whole social life revolves around it.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 11, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> 4 were staff 1 was a Russian bot


Russian bot?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2018)

As long as the sites I use google to sign into still work, I could care less.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 11, 2018)

I see. They're still competing with facebook's data leak.


----------



## Minox (Dec 11, 2018)

Almost looks like it was a great idea to refuse to create a G+ profile :')


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Dec 11, 2018)

"With the discovery of this new bug, we have decided to expedite the shut-down of all Google+ APIs; this will occur within the next 90 days. In addition, we have also decided to accelerate the sunsetting of consumer Google+ from August 2019 to April 2019."

Can someone find more API bugs so it can shut-down faster?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 11, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> Thank God I never signed up for google +...Did anyone even really use it?


Google was trying to force """encourage""" G+ usage on youtube for quite some time, iirc.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 11, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Sometimes I wish we could go back 10 years were the internet was still useful,but not to the extent that your whole life information was just waiting to get hacked away. Not a fan of the current technological climate.


Pretty much. Mid 2000s was the sweet spot for the internet. Before all the social media BS.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

does that mean our gmail account wont be linked to our youtube account anymore?


----------



## CrossOut (Dec 11, 2018)

I have never used google plus and it seems a lot of people didnt use it either haha. I recall it being forced on you via youtube but thats the only time i ever paid attention to it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> does that mean our gmail account wont be linked to our youtube account anymore?


You know i have been wondering that to and i hope that is the case.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 11, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Sometimes I wish we could go back 10 years were the internet was still useful,but not to the extent that your whole life information was just waiting to get hacked away. Not a fan of the current technological climate.



All information able to be leaked is only information you gave. ._. There is a very simply solution to this...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2018)

Goodbye google.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Goodbye google.


you forgot to add the +


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 11, 2018)

What if the the data leaks reveals nobody used Google plus?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2018)

I am pretty sure they could shut it down tomorrow and no one would care.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am pretty sure they could shut it down tomorrow and no one would care.


Those 19 of us who used it would care!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Those 19 of us who used it would care!


Well excuse me, Princess.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Well excuse me, Princess.


I actually used G+ for the multi messenger app "Disa" for android. I only used it to keep up with the alpha channel .apk updates but man I never got a handle on how G+ actually works. It felt like a soul-less facebook... Which is saying a lot since I really dont have any warm feeling for facebook either LOL


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I actually used G+ for the multi messenger app "Disa" for android. I only used it to keep up with the alpha channel .apk updates but man I never got a handle on how G+ actually works. It felt like a soul-less facebook... Which is saying a lot since I really dont have any warm feeling for facebook either LOL


I used it for like a week because Youtube forced me to have it. It wasn't the worst experience I've ever had, but I was bitter that I was forced to use it just to comment on videos. Google really fucked up when they tried to force a userbase instead of just allowing it to grow naturally.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2018)

I m not even mad.  Goodbye google+. Hope to never see you again .


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 11, 2018)

Can't wait for Google 87th attempt at a social network after the failures of Google+, buzz, orkut, dodgeball...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2018)

Ha I remember when Google+ first came out and all the press here in Scotland kept saying how it was going to destroy Facebook and all other social media sites. I was super excited to try it out and after about a minute of using it I came to the conclusion it was a pile of shit lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2018)

People use Google+?


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 11, 2018)

I actually quite liked Google+, but when nobody else used it, it kinda fell short as a social network lol


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Dec 11, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 11, 2018)

So we can celebrate earlier?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 11, 2018)

Google+ was probably Google's greatest show of arrogance, even in face of its other arrogant moves.

The idea that they could force a social network onto people by bundling it into everything, shoving it into Youtube, forcing people to create profiles... only detail: Google+ sucks. It always did. But they still thought let's do this until it happens.

Good riddance.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 11, 2018)

MarkDarkness said:


> Google+ was probably Google's greatest show of arrogance, even in face of its other arrogant moves.
> 
> The idea that they could force a social network onto people by bundling it into everything, shoving it into Youtube, forcing people to create profiles... only detail: Google+ sucks. It always did. But they still thought let's do this until it happens.
> 
> Good riddance.


you know what  they say...
the devil you know.....

what you should be  REALLY worried about it what they are going to do next
so what if they decide to make you use your real names on youtube now that G+ will be gone
this could turn out even worse

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CrossOut said:


> I have never used google plus and it seems a lot of people didnt use it either haha. I recall it being forced on you via youtube but thats the only time i ever paid attention to it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


see above


----------



## Purplstuph (Dec 11, 2018)

Made a couple of good friends..
A shame that the place is closing, really.
Google can program an ai yet they can't take care of a site. As for stats? 5 second sessions? Google, who makes those stats?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 12, 2018)

Wait, this wasn't already killed off?
Stop faffing about google and kill this thing already.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Can't wait till next month when they say "It seems there were plain text passwords for every google account on the index page so I guess we'll have to close it in 10 days..."


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Dec 12, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> Can't wait till next month when they say "It seems there were plain text passwords for every google account on the index page so I guess we'll have to close it in 10 days..."


So you see we had an address leak on google + so we will have to close in 5 days...


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 12, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> So you see we had an address leak on google + so we will have to close in 5 days...


Guess we forgot to remove the big red button that blows up all of Google headquarters, expect Google+ to close in about a business day.


----------



## DuoForce (Dec 12, 2018)

It needs to be shut down sooner


----------



## Garro (Dec 13, 2018)

Why the hate on G+ though? Some people act like G+ killed their parents or something.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2018)

Garro said:


> Why the hate on G+ though? Some people act like G+ killed their parents or something.


as i heard from a wise woman "Did it piss in your cornflakes?"


----------



## Deleted-443739 (Mar 15, 2019)

DKB said:


> Yeah. About 5.


yes truly good riddance


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2019)

madman said:


> yes truly good riddance


nice 3months necro


----------

